# Don't Panic!



## wade (Jan 22, 2014)

A couple of weeks ago I ordered a couple of Maverick ET-733 thermometers from the US on Ebay. I have waited and paced impatiently day and night and finally today the brightly coloured package was delivered by the postman and left in my woodshed. Imagine my excitement ripping open the packaging to reveal my dream presents... only to find that they had actually shipped me 2 x ET-732 thermometers by mistake. I already have several of these so did not need any more 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






In the words of the immortal Marvin "I am so depressed!".

Oh well I have contacted the supplier so let us see how quickly they can get me some replacements.

I am not getting you all down am I? I have this pain in all the diodes down my left side!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope they are paying ALL the shipping back and forth.

Danny


----------

